
Windows 10 is displaying OneDrive ads in File Explorer - Aldo_MX
https://www.reddit.com/r/Windows10/comments/5xec80/is_nothing_sacred_advertisement_for_onedrive_in/?st=j03bxlwq&sh=86ccaaa7
======
greenyoda
Previous discussion:

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=13831824](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=13831824)

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=13835733](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=13835733)

